# Warrant Verified - Jason Nordmeyer - alleged assault, strangulation, other



## ChillyH20WV

Manhunt for wanted felon begins following search of abandoned camper in Silverthorne on Friday morning


Officers shut down part of Colorado Highway 9 and Exit 205 of Interstate 70 on Friday, June 24, as they drew guns and aimed them at a vehicle that reportedly belongs to a wanted felon....




www.summitdaily.com





I think they found him.


----------



## bigfishn

ChillyH20WV said:


> Manhunt for wanted felon begins following search of abandoned camper in Silverthorne on Friday morning
> 
> 
> Officers shut down part of Colorado Highway 9 and Exit 205 of Interstate 70 on Friday, June 24, as they drew guns and aimed them at a vehicle that reportedly belongs to a wanted felon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.summitdaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they found him.


Came here to post this same link. If you want to float Upper C today, this is the exit 205 that most use to go north on HWY 9 from I70.


----------



## lhowemt

ChillyH20WV said:


> Manhunt for wanted felon begins following search of abandoned camper in Silverthorne on Friday morning
> 
> 
> Officers shut down part of Colorado Highway 9 and Exit 205 of Interstate 70 on Friday, June 24, as they drew guns and aimed them at a vehicle that reportedly belongs to a wanted felon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.summitdaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they found him.


Thanks for finding that, today really needed some good news.


----------



## Pinchecharlie

Deleted


----------



## lhowemt

One of victims said it this way, that she was almost another Gabby Petito.


----------



## CripplerCo

unfortunately he was not in the vehicle and is still on the run.

Update: Police did not find individual in white pickup, ending standoff in Silverthorne, reopening Colorado Highway 9


----------



## ChillyH20WV

lhowemt said:


> Thanks for finding that, today really needed some good news.


No worries. That is a terrible situation. Sounds like they didn’t find him. I hope everyone involved is doing better.


----------



## Pinchecharlie

Deleted


----------



## gerritwhoevers

lhowemt said:


> One of victims said it this way, that she was almost another Gabby Petito.


He may have ditched his vehicle in the Silverthorne, CO area this morning. Summit Daily News just posted an article about a standoff in Silverthorne this morning with a vehicle that matches the description of his vehicle. They determined he was not in it so he very well could have hitchhiked out of the area or may still be in the area. The location of his vehicle was right next to the I-70 on-ramp going towards Frisco, CO.


----------



## Pinchecharlie

Deleted


----------



## jamesthomas

Dude is still in the area. He just bailed when the constables were closing in. Much easier/smarter to just hide unless dogs are involved. That’s my theory anyway.


----------



## lhowemt

jamesthomas said:


> Dude is still in the area. He just bailed when the constables were closing in. Much easier/smarter to just hide unless dogs are involved. That’s my theory anyway.


Dang hopefully they have dogs, which should be easy using abandoned stuff from his rig. But he probably hitched and is already far away.


----------



## dankwalsh

He was on the poudre yesterday. I unknowingly did a lap with him after meeting him at Stevens Gulch… nice enough, just asking to boat together for safety.

Then I just happened to see to see a post and link on the FB group “bad whitewater rafting advice” …. I guess you never know.


----------



## choff1212

I'll put money on him heading towards the Rainbow Gathering in Adams Park in routt national forest. Lots of hitchers and people picking up hitchers around these parts right now


----------



## jamesthomas

Nope, you never know. Supposedly Ted Bundy was a charming dude. No one can really say what happened unless they were there and by no means am I defending this guy. Hopefully this gets sorted out without bloodshed.


----------



## lhowemt

dankwalsh said:


> He was on the poudre yesterday. I unknowingly did a lap with him after meeting him at Stevens Gulch… nice enough, just asking to boat together for safety.
> 
> Then I just happened to see to see a post and link on the FB group “bad whitewater rafting advice” …. I guess you never know.


Please report that to the in police, you never know what will get them pointed in the right direction. What did he talk about, say he was going?


----------



## Andy H.

ADMIN NOTE: This is a serious thread - if you want to clutter it up with yuk yuk jokes, or other off topic crap that's not related to finding the perp, your post will get deleted and you'll get a ban.

Also, if you've got info that can help find him, don't post it here where Nordmeyer can see it and adjust his plans, but report it to law enforcement.


----------



## jamesthomas

Good to see you on the buzz again Ihowemt. I have always valued your comments here.


----------



## lhowemt

jamesthomas said:


> Good to see you on the buzz again Ihowemt. I have always valued your comments here.


Thanks! Life is pretty darn good all things considered.


----------



## jamesthomas

Ain’t it though.


----------



## TJP

Update: Suspect from Silverthorne manhunt Friday believed to have left county, police say


Police believe the wanted Idaho man whose truck was held at gunpoint Friday in Silverthorne has left the county, Silverthorne Police Chief John Minor said Monday. Summit County Sheriff Jaime FitzSimons said the male suspect...




www.summitdaily.com


----------



## mr. compassionate

TJP said:


> Update: Suspect from Silverthorne manhunt Friday believed to have left county, police say
> 
> 
> Police believe the wanted Idaho man whose truck was held at gunpoint Friday in Silverthorne has left the county, Silverthorne Police Chief John Minor said Monday. Summit County Sheriff Jaime FitzSimons said the male suspect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.summitdaily.com


Any updates on this guy being apprehended? Maybe he's off running rivers with Grif?


----------



## Hoppy Gal

mr. compassionate said:


> Any updates on this guy being apprehended? Maybe he's off running rivers with Grif?


Jason's still at large. He's been hiding since the second arrest attempt on June 24th. Some known hiding spots include Crestone, Grand Junction, and Montezuma CO. Please continue to be on the lookout.


----------



## lhowemt

mr. compassionate said:


> Any updates on this guy being apprehended? Maybe he's off running rivers with Grif?


Grif is in MT, and I have heard of sightings, just him and his dog apparently


----------



## Hoppy Gal

Jason Nordmeyer was apprehended and is currently in custody.


----------



## Blade&Shaft

Where?


----------



## lhowemt

Hoppy Gal said:


> Jason Nordmeyer was apprehended and is currently in custody.


Awesome! Please keep us posted!


----------



## ChillyH20WV

Blade&Shaft said:


> Where?


I was curious too. Did a search today and sounds like he was arrested in Leadville.


----------



## cacarter1978

https://mobile.twitter.com/usmarshalshq


----------



## Hoppy Gal

chris750 said:


> Good now hopefully the witch hunt will stop and he'll have his day in court. He said this woman fabricated everything and is mad because she got dumped. Let's see what happens in court.


Yes, and that's also what he said about his most recent previous girlfriend, who he also assaulted. His preliminary hearing will be in Idaho at the end of the month.


----------



## Dangerfield

chris750 said:


> You must be the one he left on the side of the road?
> Well I'm sure there will be a counter suite for defamation of character so you'll get your chance to tell your side just like he will.


Countersuit for defamation - really? Witch hunt - that sound's kinda familiar. I doub't the suspect abandoned his belongings over a minor infraction. Welcome to the BUZZ.


----------



## YallareLibtards

His belongings were recovered and he was "hiding" to obtain an attorney before he went in. It's funny how I got banned for simply stating the obvious. The supposed victim in this case elevated the google search results and sent me a venmo message trying to obtain information so that the conversation could not be recorded. I like how you are the judge and jury and can't realize that there are women out there that get a broken heart and want to get even. Just don't think you should draw judgment until justice has been served. But you can stick to your own agendas and make your own reality.


----------



## Wallrat

That’s a valid point. He might be totally innocent. It wouldn’t be the first time that a false accusation was made. There’s nothing wrong with giving a person the benefit of a doubt.


----------



## Conundrum

Hmmmm…I find trying to influence the court of public opinion on an obscure internet rafting forum a solid strategy. Let’s see how it works out for everyone Cotton.


----------



## kayakfreakus

YallareLibtards said:


> His belongings were recovered and he was "hiding" to obtain an attorney before he went in.


I guess if I was innocent and wanted by law enforcement on a felony warrant I could find an attorney faster than ~4 months in “hiding” to defend myself. But that’s just me.


----------



## Conundrum

If you don’t have an attorney, they will either help you find one or give you one if you can’t afford it. I’m anxiously excited to see the “I spent my time hiding in the woods and deserts looking for an attorney” strategy executed to perfection.


----------



## Dangerfield

YallareLibtards said:


> His belongings were recovered and he was "hiding" to obtain an attorney before he went in. It's funny how I got banned for simply stating the obvious. The supposed victim in this case elevated the google search results and sent me a venmo message trying to obtain information so that the conversation could not be recorded. I like how you are the judge and jury and can't realize that there are women out there that get a broken heart and want to get even. Just don't think you should draw judgment until justice has been served. But you can stick to your own agendas and make your own reality.


A serial repeat banned new member opining in defense of the accused again? What's your rafting/boating experience? If you're a boating/fishing person you seem to be trolling. Welcome again - what a first post!


----------



## Dangerfield

Most of the posts from the beginning were trying to locate the person. Consider it a public service announcement to find a person that got lost for months and not receiving the care and understanding he deserved. It's not like he was a Claude Dallas or Ted Bundy, but ................... 

Goes to show how caring the folks on the BUZZ are.


----------



## gravelroad

Dangerfield said:


> Most of the posts from the beginning were trying to locate the person. Consider it a public service announcement to find a person that got lost for months and not receiving the care and understanding he deserved. It's not like he was a Claude Dallas or Ted Bundy, but ...................
> 
> Goes to show how caring the folks on the BUZZ are.


Ah, Claude Dallas, now that's a name I haven't heard in a very long time.


----------



## Wallrat

gravelroad said:


> Ah, Claude Dallas, now that's a name I haven't heard in a very long time.


Wait. He was a famous skydiver, iirc.


----------



## gravelroad

Wallrat said:


> Wait. He was a famous skydiver, iirc.


Yeah, with a penchant for playing cowboy, murdering game wardens and hanging out at So Cal 7-11s. Where did he find the time?


----------



## Hoppy Gal

YallareLibtards said:


> His belongings were recovered and he was "hiding" to obtain an attorney before he went in. It's funny how I got banned for simply stating the obvious. The supposed victim in this case elevated the google search results and sent me a venmo message trying to obtain information so that the conversation could not be recorded. I like how you are the judge and jury and can't realize that there are women out there that get a broken heart and want to get even. Just don't think you should draw judgment until justice has been served. But you can stick to your own agendas and make your own reality.


I know which Chris you are. I am the most recent victim (that I know of). I wasn’t left on the side of the road. I had a lucky opportunity to escape, and I did. I didn’t try to obtain any “unrecorded” information from you. I have tried to contact every possible person connected with Jason Nordmeyer in every way possible to either warn them or ask them for help apprehending Jason Nordmeyer. 

I get it. You believe him.

I believed him, too, until after he assaulted me when I finally googled his name. I saw his J NORD YouTube channel. I watched videos of him and his children. For about five minutes, I sat there watching, confused, wondering whose children they were. A niece and nephew? On our first date, Jason told me he didn’t have any children. He didn’t have kids, didn’t want kids, and had a vasectomy. Completely reasonable. And that’s what he maintained for 7 months. And then it washed over me like a rogue wave. He had been lying to me and gas-lighting me since the day we met. I was watching a video of him playing with his own children.

The other day I was getting notifications about his custody status and I was confused. I called the number. He had been re-booked under an alias he established when he moved to Summit County, Colorado. Why do innocent people use aliases? I don’t know. I called the jailer to let them know the two records were for the same person, and the person in custody is 42.

Jason had his first opportunity to defend his innocence on Friday, October 7, and he didn’t even show up. I filed for a protection order on September 30th. Jason was served that day. I both filed and served Jason with additional evidence on October 6th. The court hearing was Friday, October 7 at 9am. Jason was in custody in Summit County at that time. What was he doing in jail that was more important than showing up in court to defend his innocence? The Magistrate had reviewed all of the information I submitted: police reports, medical records, photos, and other evidence. With no appearance or word from the respondent, a Permanent Civil Protection Order was granted immediately. You can probably look at it with a records request if you don’t believe me.

I know, it’s hard to come to terms with the fact that he’s also lying to you. I felt that way at one time. Then I realized it’s how he operates in the world. I let too many things slide because of his PTSD; I thought of him like a disabled person, someone with a debilitating disease. I wish I recognized the patterns and signs of abusive behavior earlier.

Defamation of character only applies to fraudulent statements. I don’t have a broken heart. I have a broken hand. I’m not upset that I got dumped. I’m upset thinking he’s going to kill the next woman. I don’t want revenge. I want to warn people about a dangerous assailant so they can be safe. Maybe he’ll try to claim I broke my own finger; I’m curious to find out. Do you think I could have bitten my own breast like that too?

Yes, if he wants “his day in court,” I think he can decide to go to trial. Let’s see if and how he shows up in court this time.


----------



## Andy H.

YallareLibtards said:


> His belongings were recovered and he was "hiding" to obtain an attorney before he went in. It's funny how I got banned for simply stating the obvious. The supposed victim in this case elevated the google search results and sent me a venmo message trying to obtain information so that the conversation could not be recorded. I like how you are the judge and jury and can't realize that there are women out there that get a broken heart and want to get even. Just don't think you should draw judgment until justice has been served. But you can stick to your own agendas and make your own reality.


Now that you've been banned *again*, please don't come back. I get it that folks are innocent until proven guilty, and when I've served on juries was heartened to see my fellow jurors take the "beyond a reasonable doubt" concept to heart and earnestly weigh the evidence and testimony, even when the accused seemed pretty guilty from the evidence and what I saw of them in the courtroom.

However the notion that he's innocent and was just spending 4 months hiding out "looking for an attorney" seems a bit far fetched. Please take your bullshit someplace else.


----------



## Dangerfield

Hoppy Gal said:


> I know which Chris you are. I am the most recent victim (that I know of). I wasn’t left on the side of the road. I had a lucky opportunity to escape, and I did. I didn’t try to obtain any “unrecorded” information from you. I have tried to contact every possible person connected with Jason Nordmeyer in every way possible to either warn them or ask them for help apprehending Jason


Hang in there, seeking justice takes time and protecting fellow humans from harm is a nobel undertaking. Without details, I too have paid a price for having a part in an individuals sentence increased from 4 years to 21 years in a Federal facility. Thus, my avatar below.


----------



## Hoppy Gal

Dangerfield said:


> Hang in there, seeking justice takes time and protecting fellow humans from harm is a nobel undertaking. Without details, I too have paid a price for having a part in an individuals sentence increased from 4 years to 21 years in a Federal facility. Thus, my avatar below.


Thank you!


----------



## BenSlaughter

gravelroad said:


> Ah, Claude Dallas, now that's a name I haven't heard in a very long time.


Have you read: Give a Boy a Gun?


----------



## gravelroad

BenSlaughter said:


> Have you read: Give a Boy a Gun?


I have. And read another book that came out about the same time (forget the title) that painted him as a "folk hero". Usually not my sort of reading but used to spend a lot of time tramping around the Steens and Owyhee and I suppose that added another layer to my knowledge of the area.


----------

